# [Solved] Fail connecting lo: unsupported interface type 00

## Facu

Hi all. First at all I apologize if my english is not enough. Im from argentina   :Razz: 

Second, i will tell you that is my first time in gentoo. Im trying to install it following the handbook. The install was successful, but now im having problems to connect to internet. I hope somebody can helpme, I hope somebody can help me, I didn't find a solution in google, maybe i'm not using the correct words  :Confused: 

dhcpcd starts successful on start. But when trying to connect:

```

dhcpcd[1871]: version 5.6.4 starting

dhcpcd[1871]: lo: unsupported interface type 00, falling back to ethernet

dhcpcd[1871]: lo: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

dhcpcd[1871]: lo: sendmsg Network is unrecheable

dhcpcd[1871]: lo: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

dhcpcd[1871]: lo: sendmsg Network is unrecheable

dhcpcd[1871]: lo: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

dhcpcd[1871]: lo: sendmsg Network is unrecheable

dhcpcd[1871]: lo: sending IPv6 Router Solicitation

dhcpcd[1871]: lo: sendmsg Network is unrecheable

dhcpcd[1871]: lo: no IPv6 Routers available

dhcpcd[1871]: lo: timed out

dhcpcd[1871]: lo: allowing 8 seconds fpr IPv4LL timeout

dhcpcd[1871]: lo: timed out

```

following the handbook i do:

```

# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.lo net.eth0

```

/etc/conf.d/net have: 

```

modules_lo="dhcp"

routers_lo="default via 192.168.0.1"

```

(192.168.0.1 -> My router)

I tried to leave blank this file, but is the same...

my ifconfig:

```

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING> mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1    netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop txqueuelen 0 (local loopback)

        RX packets 36 bytes 2440 (2.3KiB)

        RX errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 frame 0

        TX packets 36 bytes (2.3KiB)

        TX errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 carrier 0 collisions 0

```

I haven't yet iwconfig or lspci. But i have a atheros and i am almost sure that i installed the module compiling the kernel :/ But i dont know how to check over.

I hope somebody can help me.. Again, i apologize about my bad english   :Confused: 

Bytes!  :Wink: Last edited by Facu on Fri Nov 22, 2013 7:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

lo is loopback, you cannot use it to make connections to the outside world. Run 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 to see what network interfaces you have in your system. This command will show you all interfaces present and supported by your kernel.

----------

## Facu

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> lo is loopback, you cannot use it to make connections to the outside world. Run 
> 
> ```
> ifconfig -a
> ```
> ...

 

lol. Sorry. Stupid my mistake ._.. I can not to get used the new names ._.

when I do ifconfig -a this give me two more interfaces:

sit0: flags=128 <NOARP> mtu 1480

and

wlp2s0: flags=4098 <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500

If is necessary, I can post the entire output. I didn't post everything because i am copying that manually  :Crying or Very sad:  (I cant connect from my other pc).

Evend doing #dhcpcd sit0 or #dhcpcd wlp2s0. I cant connect   :Confused: 

Thank you for the help!

----------

## Facu

Somebody pliz?  :Confused:   I still can not

------------------------------------------- Edit:

I tried re-compiling the kernel as showed here:

http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/4031/configure-atheros-ar9285-wireless-in-gentoo

But nothing happens   :Confused: 

----------

## Facu

News...

I tryed this: http://abi71.wordpress.com/2011/12/21/enable-atheros-ethernet-card-ar8151-on-linux-slackware/

I compiled this option in the kernel selecting * (no module - M). And i tried "modprobe atl1e" and nothing happens...

I installed lspci and I have a Atheros AR8151 (The same describen in the top link..)

Somebody?   :Confused: 

----------

## Jaglover

wlp2s0 - this is your device, if driver wasn't loaded it wouldn't be there. You need to troubleshoot why your network is not functional. Is the cable plugged in, etc.

----------

## Facu

Thanx for answer Jaglover  :Smile: 

Emm. Yhea, I tried running dhcpcd over wlp2s0 and i cant get it work. :/

using the liveDVD from gentoo, everything works fine. But in the installation this not works.. :/ Maybe is something about config? :S

```

#dhcpcd wlp2s0

dhcpcd[1931]: version 5.6.4 starting

dhcpcd[1931]: wlp2s0: carrier acquired

dhcpcd[1931]: wlp2s0: carrier lost

dhcpcd[1931]: wlp2s0: waiting for carrier

dhcpcd[1931]: timed out

dhcpcd[1931]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

dhcpcd[1931]: timed out

```

----------

## Jaglover

Alright, make friends with wgetpaste and post link to your kernel config.

----------

## Facu

Ok. One sec. I will try downloading and compiling one last time my kernel and I post here the configs.. Thank you for the help

----------

## Jaglover

Why you think you need to download the kernel sources again? Unless you altered them by hand there is no need for it.

----------

## Facu

Because I compiled 3 times from the same source and this does no works :/ I will try again from beginning. Downloading and compiling. I'm already compiling. If this does not work I will post the .config file here.

Thanx again for the help! I hope this works :S

----------

## Jaglover

Facu,

please see /usr/src/linux/README for available make targets. For instance, make mrproper will remove everything that wasn't part of bare sources. If your kernel does not work then it is most likely a configuration issue.

----------

## Facu

I built the kernel from beginning. Without the old config.

Something i saw, is that when I compile the kernel using 64bits (And selecting this on the kernel config). The kernel image saves in arch/x86 (instead of arch/x68_64)

I built the kernel using this .config: http://pastebin.com/py06ZQG4

and now when I try to run, the system does not start .__.

Lilo output:

```
 loading gentooEBDA is big; kernel setup stack overlaps LILO second stage 
```

How is that possible? I reinstalled LILO and the same happens...

My lilo.conf: http://pastebin.com/WCyLgrkp

-----Edit----

I saw this post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-337443.html

Im going to install grub  :Razz: 

----------

## Facu

OK. I finished to install gentoo from beginning... I used the kernel configs mentioned above. And still does not work.. :S

Now. When I do a ifconfig -a:

```

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING> mtu 65536

     ....

     ....

     ....

wlp2s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500

    ....

    ....

    ....

```

(Again, i didnt post everything because im writing this manually. If it is necessary just ask for.)

When I do "dhcpcd wlp2s0". This is the entire output:

```

dhcpcd[1758]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

```

I dont know what can I do... I compiled 4 times the kernel, and installed gentoo twice...

I wanna try gentoo for first time but i'm about to giving up.

Somebody have idea how can I fix this? :/

Thank you once more

----------

## moonfrog

I had similar problems with my network this time with my new install.

 If I'm wrong I hope someone will correct me but reading through your posts I think it's same culprit.

Udev has recently changed it's hardware naming scheme so now your "eth0" is called "wlp2s0" or something else, the install guide we followed has us setting up "eth0". I just found Gentoo's wiki page on it:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Udev/upgrade#Fixing_network_interfaces

I didn't like the new naming and found udev's (4) solution(s) to getting the old names back.

http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/

At the bottom of the page under "I don't like this, how do I disable this?"

I chose the first one=

"mask udev's rule file for the default policy:"

```
ln -s /dev/null /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-name-slot.rules
```

----------

## Facu

Definitely... Gentooo hates me :'(

I compiled the kernel using genkernel !! And this does not work. It jams in middle from the booting...

If somebody can give me a solution, please do it. If I cant solve it, tonight I will unistall gentoo and maybe I will install arch. But i really wanna try gentoo... :S

6 days +/- without pc... I need install something.

Bytes!  :Wink: 

----------

## Facu

 *moonfrog wrote:*   

> I had similar problems with my network this time with my new install.
> 
>  If I'm wrong I hope someone will correct me but reading through your posts I think it's same culprit.
> 
> Udev has recently changed it's hardware naming scheme so now your "eth0" is called "wlp2s0" or something else, the install guide we followed has us setting up "eth0". I just found Gentoo's wiki page on it:
> ...

 

Sorry. I didnt saw your answer lol  :Razz: 

I made what you say, and yes, now the names are fixed.

When I do ifconfig -a the output is "lo" and "wlan0". Thanx for that  :Smile: 

But eth0 dont exist :S

How is that possible? :S

Thanks for the help!

----------

## Jaglover

For eth0 to appear the kernel driver must be loaded. Look at output of 

```
lspci -nnk
```

it will tell you if driver is loaded or not, also it will print the PCI ID which is useful to determine what driver is needed. Output from my desktop is below.

```
02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Qualcomm Atheros Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet [1969:1048] (rev b0)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5KPL-VM Motherboard [1043:8226]

        Kernel driver in use: atl1

```

----------

## Facu

This is the output:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller [8086:0104] (rev 09)
> 
> 	Subsystem: Device [1b0a:2099]
> ...

 

I could connect using wifi so I can install packages and continue configuring.

But I still want to fix ethernet :/ Thanx

Bytes!

----------

## Jaglover

You need to enable atl1c driver for your eth0.

----------

## Facu

aaa. OK jag. Thx. I will try  :Smile: 

----Edit----

Thank you once more!  :Smile:  This really works. THANK YOU!  :Smile:  The fail was i used atl1e intead atl1c

----------

